# Refinishing a Browning Buckmark



## Cadcom (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

I need some expert advice. I have a used Buckmark in real good mechanical condition. I want to refinish it as it is the factory green. I would like to do it myself and it seems like duracoat may be the way to go. I'm just looking for a matte black or charcoal finish. Do I need to do any prep work other than degreasing the slide and frame? Should I have it bead or sand blasted? Any pointers or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jul 26, 2010)

Brian618 said:


> Sand Blasting with 120 Grit Aluminum Oxide will ensure a good surface for the DuraCoat to root.  Beadblasting polishes the surface to a certain extent and the DuraCoat will not adhere as well.  The best surface is a 120 Blasted surface that is then parkerized, then DuraCoated.



ditto. if you plan on doing this sort of thing - go over to tractor supply and buy you a small blast cabinet for 99.00 and a cheap +/- 20 gallon compressor from somebody like Harbor Freight. after you refinish the browning - you'll be searching the safe for others to do. and dont forget a cheap 5.00 air brush from harbor while you are at it. its the same as the one supplied with the duracoat kits.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jul 26, 2010)

And when you get done I have one that I will let you practice on.
You might start your own DuraCoating business


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 26, 2010)

Man y'all have me fired up now! I kind of need a sandblasting kit for the Blazer I'm trying to restore. I might have to give this a shot this weekend. Do I have to parkerize before Duracoat or is that just the BEST way to do it? I would like to skip that step if possible. If I was going to cote a steel gun - would I still sandblast over bead?


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 27, 2010)

Great info. Thanks all. I will post the results when finished.


----------

